# Honda GX340



## donnieo123 (May 10, 2009)

My engine starts one day and won't the next. I checked with Honda about a oil level switch and it showed one wire comming out, mine has two. The two wires are worn very bad and may be shorting out. I am not sure where the two wires go. Can I cut the wires and bypass the switch and just keep an eye on the oil level? If not does anyone know where the two wires hook up at?

Thanks,

Donnieo123


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

low oil shut down switches are in the block and only have one wire , usually a yellow wire that is on the kill switch side of the engine.you should be able to unplug this single wire and the unit will run . That is how we test that switch, if we suspect it has a bad switch and the engine will not start we unplug it and we know the oil level is up and it starts then the switch is bad. You could also have other issues besides the low oil switch,you could have a bad kill switch,bad coil,bad coil wire, also the screw on Honda spark plug cap may be bad. I would if at all possible rule out all other items before I would disconnect the oil switch. The double wires you talk of maybe the charging coil and may not be/have anything to do with the oil switch.


----------



## donnieo123 (May 10, 2009)

*hondaGZ340*

If the two wire is the chaging coill where do go and what do they do?

Thanks,

Donnieo123


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

im just saying they may be a charging coil , I dont know if your engine has that.on one side of your block there should be a series of letters and numbers if you could post whats there we could help you a little better,and what the engine is on/used for will also help. and maybe a photo of the wires you are talking about.....


Ok I stand corrected im looking at the parts break down right now for the gx 340 and it is a 2 wire oil switch, it should have a male and femal connector,one goes to ground on the side of the block the other should go inline with the kill circuit, if you unplug the male connector that goes in line with the kill circuit and the unit runs each and every time then its the oil switch that is bad, if you continue to have the same issue where the unit does not start then you need to go further and check the other items such as the kill switch,coil,coil wire,plug cap etc.sorry about that


----------

